# DannyBoy's 24g Cube Tank.



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

If you are just lookng for pictures, please see the following pages- 1

Well, I decided to completely re-think my tank, so Im goin to start a new thread, fresh. Cool? Good.

Ok so lets start from the top:

I decided to take the lid apart to fix a rattling fan, and so I could remove the 50/50 bulbs that came with it (purchased used).










Once I removed the bulb and fixed the fan, I began filling the tank. Here is the bottom layer of laterite. I used way too much, and am a bit worried about the nutrient levels...oh well. I will cross that bridge when I need to







.










Then added a layer of dark, natural gravel. 20lbs gave me 1'' at the fron, almost 2'' at the back. I wll be adding more in the future.










I followed this with rock placement. Ive chosen to go with a simple hardscape, made of Pagoda Stone.










While the tank was filling, I began to fiddle with my equipment. Got the lights and filter (built in sump) running perfectly, but the Co2 valve wouldnt open.



















The problem? I cheaped out and went with a paintball Co2 cylinder. *Paintball cylinders DO NOT work with standard regulators, unless you have an on/off valve replace the standard push pin valve.*










So, I got on the phone and bit the bullet. Ordered a 5lb bottle from a fire safety store. I even made a perect spot for it on my new shelving units. I will make a strap to secure it there.










Now all I am waiting on is for the tank to cycle, for my 6500k bulbs to arrive, and for my 5lb cylinder.

Here are some basics:

*Lighting*
1x36w 6500k PC
1x36w 10 000k PC

*Co2*
5lb Cylinder
Red Sea Reactor
Milwaukee Regulator/needle valve combo

*Fertilizers*
Seachem: Iron
Potassium
Nitrates
Phosphates
Tropica: Master Grow

*Plants*
Predicted list- Glossotigma Elantoides, Hemianthus Cuba, Hygophilia Polysperma, Anubias

*Fish* 
Predicted list- Dwarf Puffers, Pygmy CoryCats


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking good! Im looking forward to seeing it once its planted.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool start danny. bummer on having to order another CO2 tank. do you have it planned on how you are going to place the plants around the rock?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

I plan of having a carpet of 1'' tall glooso on the front left infront of the tall rock, then HC all around the smaller one if possible. Things could change tho, ts all about what come into the store. No excuses tho, Ive got some great equipment to work with. Definitely invested more into this tank than any other tank ($/g)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

glosso and hc should make an interesting contrast for the foreground. Now get planting!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Any updates?
E


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Anybody here use Milwaukee regulators?

Mine seems to be leaking...it happens between the large brass ring and the airline tubing nipple on the bubble counter. Any ideas how to stop it from leaking? Oddly, it didnt come with an o-ring....


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anybody here use Milwaukee regulators?
> 
> Mine seems to be leaking...it happens between the large brass ring and the airline tubing nipple on the bubble counter. Any ideas how to stop it from leaking? Oddly, it didnt come with an o-ring....


I have to use a little bit of plumbers tape around the threads to prevent my 5 pounder from leaking.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Yea I used plumbers tape on the cylinder thread, but this is dfferent. The part in question doesnt even seem to sit tightly, I am able to turn it around and what not.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice thread!

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

can you post a picture of the milwaukee regulator so I could see where a possible leak may be occurring?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Best I can do for now. The part that sticks up should be locked tightly aganst the plastic bubble counter below, by the brass ring. But the part that sticks up (which holds the airline tubing) can spin around completely, and there is no seal against the bubble counter (was I supposed to get an o-ring to go between them?).

I know its leaking because when I turn my co2 up high, a tiny bit of water bubbles throw the crack between them. I dont see any co2 bubbles in my reactor ether, and my pH hasnt changed.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I had to purchase some 0-rings from Walmart (.99c and variety of sizes in the pack) to stop a leak from my regulator to my CO2 tank. I would definately give that a try. When you push the tubing over the nipple make sure you crank that nut down so it securly holds the tubing and is tight enough that it won't rotate at all.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Genin.

I think I fixed the problem...I basically "flushed" out the airline tubing going to my Red Sea Reactor. The reactor pushes water back down the airline tubing, and I think the reverse pressure stopped the co2...so I turned it up, then slowly adjusted it with the needle valve. We will see tommorow morning, I guess, if I did the right thing. If not, I will cross that bridge then.

Regardless, my plants are all "bubbling" (whats the term for this again?). I trimmed my Bacopa down so it's almost like its a carpet. It had some nasty looking leaves, so I trimmed it back and I lke how t looks. I just hope the trimmings can live seperately like some stem plants.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

you have a good start there...i would love to see your setup

when plants bubble its called pearling


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That's great that you are having pearling. I wonder why I have not gotten that yet..... anyhow post some pics already Danny.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Will do Genin, tonight or tommorow for sure.


----------

